# Auto bis +/-30000€



## BloodSteam (14. August 2018)

*Auto bis +/-30000€*

Hallo,
ich kann mir ein Auto bis 30k € aussuchen, jetzt ist die Frage welches?
Ich denke an Leistungsstarke Sportwagen/Limo/Coupes. Müssen nicht Neufahrzeuge sein sondern einfach nur ca 30k €.

Ich hab mir folgende angesehen:
Toyota GT86
Honda Civic Type R (2018) (neuwagen)
Honda Civic 2.0 i Type-R GT (gebraucht)
Audi A1 Sportback (Nicht wirklich sehr sportlich)
Audi TTS Coupe (2015)


----------



## RtZk (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Golf GTI wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das das richtige Forum (nicht das Unterforum sondern generell) für derlei Fragen ist^^.
Gäbe bestimmt Auto Foren wo die Leute mehr Ahnung haben.


----------



## BloodSteam (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



RtZk schrieb:


> Golf GTI wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das das richtige Forum (nicht das Unterforum sondern generell) für derlei Fragen ist^^.
> Gäbe bestimmt Auto Foren wo die Leute mehr Ahnung haben.



Hmmm, Ich frage noch mal bei motor talk.


----------



## amdahl (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Wir haben ja nichtmal einen Fragebogen für PKW-Kaufberatungen. "3. Welche Teile aus deiner alten Mühle können weiter verwendet werden"


----------



## BloodSteam (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wir haben ja nichtmal einen Fragebogen für PKW-Kaufberatungen. "3. Welche Teile aus deiner alten Mühle können weiter verwendet werden"



Fahre ein Astra G CC eher nichts xD

In einem Monat ist meine Probezeit vorbei :3 Heute hab Ich geburtstag und kann mir ein Auto bis 30k aussuchen.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Also der GT86 bzw Subaru BRZ ist ein super spaßiges und für heutige Verhältnisse puristisches Auto.

Ist halt die Frage, ob dir 200PS ausreichen oder du es tunen musst, wenn du explizit nach leistungsstark suchst. Für Spaß im Straßenverkehr sind die Ps ausreichend, den super Beschleunigungskick bringen die aber nicht.

Für das Geld wäre gebraucht ja auch zb ein Mustang drin. Da hast du dann dein leistungsstark, aber weniger agil, wie der GT86


----------



## BloodSteam (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also der GT86 bzw Subaru BRZ ist ein super spaßiges und für heutige Verhältnisse puristisches Auto.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, ob dir 200PS ausreichen oder du es tunen musst, wenn du explizit nach leistungsstark suchst. Für Spaß im Straßenverkehr sind die Ps ausreichend, den super Beschleunigungskick bringen die aber nicht.
> 
> Für das Geld wäre gebraucht ja auch zb ein Mustang drin. Da hast du dann dein leistungsstark, aber weniger agil, wie der GT86



Mein Vater hatte ein Mustang 2008 GT mit V8, nicht so mein Ding :p (Jetzt fährt er auch einen Japaner hahaha)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

I30 N wäre auch ne Überlegung wert ^^


----------



## BloodSteam (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> I30 N wäre auch ne Überlegung wert ^^



Dikka wieso nicht sofort BMW 2 F46 lol xd

Keine Ahnung was Ich nehmen soll FFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Musst du den Unterhalt selbst bezahlen oder wird der auch geschenkt? 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Geburtstagsgeschenk! Würde mir für die 30.000€ nen 2er oder 4er BMW oder ein C-Klasse Coupe kaufen.


----------



## acer86 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Wie wäre es mit ein Mercedes A45 AMG oder ein VW Golf 7 R oder Golf 7R Variant


----------



## c00LsPoT (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich glaube der GT86 ist in der Versicherung teurer als der Subaru BRZ. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Idee. 

BTW: Der GT86 "Pure" hat nicht nur kleinere Räder, sondern auch kleinere Bremsen.


----------



## TheNewNow (14. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Was muss man machen um ein 30k Auto geschenkt zu bekommen 
Soll der den äußerlich Eindruck schinden oder eher nicht? Ich würde mir einen Golf oder Polo GTI rausholen (eher den Golf). Oder vielleicht etwas exotisches.


----------



## P2063 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> I30 N wäre auch ne Überlegung wert ^^



dann werfe ich auch noch mal den (pro) Ceed GT in die Runde. Bin absolut überzeugt von den Koreanern, nie wieder VW! Find es nur schade, dass es aktuell beide nur als fünftürer gibt aber zumindest der i30N kommt ja bald noch als Fastback.



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Dikka wieso nicht sofort BMW 2 F46 lol xd



du willst nicht ernsthaft diese Familienkutsche mit einem 200+PS Sportcoupe bzw Hothatch vergleichen, oder? Hast du dich mal länger als 3 Sekunden damit beschäftigt was die Koreaner mittlerweile auf die Beine stellen? Der neue Ceed ist in diversen Tests Klassensieger und hat den Golf teils deutlich abgezogen, mit einem i30N (erst recht der performance edition) lässt du jeden GTI an der Ampel stehen, die Verarbeitungsqualität/Spaltmaße sind mittlerweile auch auf deutschem Niveau und was die Ausstattung angeht musst du dich nicht wie bei deutschen Herstellern durch eine mega Liste klicken die den Wagen noch mal 1/3 teurer macht, sondern hast für weniger Geld selbst in der Basisversion schon fast Vollausstattung. Dazu noch 5 bzw 7 jahre Garantie, versuch das mal wo anders ohne tausende € Aufpreis zu bekommen.

den TypeR kannst du für deine Preisvorstellung als Neuwagen übrigens schon mal vergessen, glaube nicht dass die so viel mit sich handeln lassen. Ein GT86 wäre da schon eher drin.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Was muss man machen um ein 30k Auto geschenkt zu bekommen


vermutlich reiche Eltern haben:


BloodSteam schrieb:


> In einem Monat ist meine Probezeit vorbei :3 Heute hab Ich geburtstag und kann mir ein Auto bis 30k aussuchen.



und dann fährt er den Karren direkt irgendwo kaputt 

€: ich würde übrigens auch etwas auf die Nebenkosten achten. Was kostet denn ein Satz Reifen, Winterfelgen, Ölwechsel, Bremsen, sonstige Wartung, Versicherung und wer bezahlt das? Auch der mysteriöse Spender oder steht der Wagen dann in der Garage weil den Spritgeld nur ein mal bis zur Eisdiele reicht?


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte ein Mustang 2008 GT mit V8, nicht so mein Ding [emoji14] (Jetzt fährt er auch einen Japaner hahaha)


Der aktuelle hat ein ernstzunehmender Fahrwerk, der 08er nicht.
Die Ford-Alternativen zu den genannten wären aber eher Fiesta/Focus ST.

Im Endeffekt hilft nur Probesitzen und -fahren. Klein und Leistung gibt es überall. Sei es nun eine Gulietta QF, ein C30/V40 T5 oder eine DS3 Racing in nur mal ein paar etwas weniger gewöhnliche Alternativen zu nennen.
In Mobile.de ein bisschen rumfiltern bringt auch gerne mal eine unerwartete Idee.


----------



## c00LsPoT (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Hab gerade bei Motortalk gesehen, dass der GT86 in deinen Augen kein Sportwagen ist? Was denn dann? Klar, er könnte mehr Leistung vertragen, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Wenn man schnell geradeaus fahren will, ist er definitiv das falsche Auto. Aber auf der Landstraße geht er ziemlich gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



P2063 schrieb:


> und dann fährt er den Karren direkt irgendwo kaputt



Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Anfänger ein Auto mit hunderten PS geschenkt bekommt und dann aus der nächsten Kurve fliegt.

Die Nebenkosten dürften wohl auch egal sein. Wenn er schon das Auto bekommt, wird der Rest sicherlich auch beglichen 

Mir gefiel der GT86 immer sehr, allerdings gingen mir da meine Knie  bis zu den Ohren . Ich bin aber mittlerweile in einem Alter und habe einen Familienstatus bei dem solche Autos nicht mehr in Frage kommen.
Da kommt dann für 30.000€ nur noch etwas sinnvolleres in Frage 

Wenn du es eh geschenkt bekommst, dann nimm doch einfach das, wo du dich wohl fühlst und das dir gefällt.
Wenn du ein hochmotorisiertes Auto hast, dass dir nicht gefällt, dann wirst du damit auch nicht glücklich.

Aber so wie es scheint, ist der Threadersteller nur auf schnell und viel PS aus 
Wenn er den Sprit selbst zahlen müsste, würde er wahrscheinlich an jeder Tankstelle weinen . Gleiches gilt für Reifen, Bremsen und andere Verschleißteile.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Nur weil jemand grade aus der Probezeit raus ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er noch Fahranfänger sein muss. Ich wurde noch während meiner Probezeit bei der Bundeswehr als Fahrer eingesetzt und musste nicht gerade wenig fahren.

On topic:
Falls das Fahrzeug länger genutzt werden sollte, würde ich mir nichts kaufen, was kleiner als die Kompaktklasse ist, eher noch einen Wagen der Mittelklasse, außer es steht kurz danach wieder ein Geschenk an.
Sofern das mit dem Unterhalt passt, würde ich auch in Richtung 6-Zylinder schielen.


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann mir ein Auto bis 30k € aussuchen, jetzt ist die Frage welches?
> Ich denke an Leistungsstarke Sportwagen/Limo/Coupes. Müssen nicht Neufahrzeuge sein sondern einfach nur ca 30k €.
> 
> ...



Spontan aus der Liste würde ich den TT-S nehmen oder wenns praktischer sein soll ein 1 - 2 Jahre alten S3 oder nicht aufgeführt Golf 7 GTI mit Performance Paket . A1 aka S1 mit dem 2.0 TFSI sind wohl eher selten weiß ich nicht ob s da schon welche in diesem Preisbereich gibt. Wenns Japaner sein soll dann den aktuellen Civic Type R mit Turbomotor. GT86 / BRZ bringen wirklich Fahrspasss aber als Alltagsauto eher nicht, der Motor ist ein klassischer Hochdreh - Sauger - untenrum geht jeder DHL Sprinter gefühlt besser nach vorne. Wenn du damit leben kannst hast halt den Vorteil der puristischen Fahrmaschine, Handschalter - Fahrelektronik komplett abschaltbar, Sperrdiff.

Zweite Asiatische alternative Hyundai i30N. Da reicht das guthaben sogar für die Topversion mit 275PS.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich habe bei Motortalk gesehen, dass du folgendes geschrieben hast:



> Ich bekomme nur das Auto, was die Versicherung angeht werde Ich paar Prozente von meinen Eltern bekommen, ca. 60-65%. Ich fahre auch nicht übertrieben viel. Meist 5-10km täglich. Ich wohne 800m von der Arbeit weg.



Das geht aber nur, wenn die Versicherung weiterhin über deine Eltern läuft.
Wenn die Versicherung über dich laufen soll, bekommst du nur die SF, wie du Jahre seit deinem Führerscheinererwerb hast.
Somit würde der Rest dann verfallen.

Ich wollte damals auch von meinem Vater die Prozente übernehmen, mir wären aber nur 11 Jahre angerechnet worden und es wären dann ca. 15 Jahre verfallen.
Wenn die Versicherung über dich läuft, wirst du sehr viel zahlen, da du noch relativ jung bist und du viel PS möchtest.

Für 5-10km täglich würde ich mir kein Auto kaufen, sondern ein Fahrrad.
Diese niedrige KM Zahl tut keinem Auto gut, egal ob Sportwagen oder anderes Auto.
Dein Auto würde mehr stehen, als es sich bewegt.
Bei den Km verreckt dir als erstes wahrscheinlich die Batterie.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

wie wärs mit einem Lotus elise?


----------



## BloodSteam (15. August 2018)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Was muss man machen um ein 30k Auto geschenkt zu bekommen
> Soll der den äußerlich Eindruck schinden oder eher nicht? Ich würde mir einen Golf oder Polo GTI rausholen (eher den Golf). Oder vielleicht etwas exotisches.



Ich mag NUR den Polo 6R GTI. NUR, kein anderen Polo oder Golf.



P2063 schrieb:


> dann werfe ich auch noch mal den (pro) Ceed GT in die Runde. Bin absolut überzeugt von den Koreanern, nie wieder VW! Find es nur schade, dass es aktuell beide nur als fünftürer gibt aber zumindest der i30N kommt ja bald noch als Fastback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst nicht so frech sein, Ich bin 24 und führe die Firma mit meinen Eltern zusammen. Ich bin für mehr Sachen verantwortlich als manche Bengel die alles in die vier Buchstaben geschoben bekommen. Wenn du mal in einem Kiosk mit deinen Eltern gelebt hast, weißt du vielleicht wie viel Arbeit es braucht von einem verlassenen Kiosk bis zu zwei Häusern und mehreren Sportautos ist. Ich hab immer auch als klein meinen Eltern geholfen, von er Schule in die Garage helfen, lernen und machen. Also willst du mir sagen dass Ich dieses Auto nicht verdiene? Nachdem Ich von Anfang bis jetzt in der Firma mit geholfen/gearbeitet hab? So frech und egoistisch, schon krass wie Menschen sind. Nur weil man sich über ein Auto freut wird man sofort von der Seite von einem angerotzt.



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei Motortalk gesehen, dass der GT86 in deinen Augen kein Sportwagen ist? Was denn dann? Klar, er könnte mehr Leistung vertragen, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Wenn man schnell geradeaus fahren will, ist er definitiv das falsche Auto. Aber auf der Landstraße geht er ziemlich gut.



Ja, die Leistung ist vergleichbar mit einem Polo GTI und der ist auch kein Sportwagen. Sondern ein Kleinwagen das schneller ist. Unter Sportwagen sehe Ich was anderes.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Anfänger ein Auto mit hunderten PS geschenkt bekommt und dann aus der nächsten Kurve fliegt.
> 
> Die Nebenkosten dürften wohl auch egal sein. Wenn er schon das Auto bekommt, wird der Rest sicherlich auch beglichen
> 
> ...



Ich werde auch den Sprit bezahlen, wieso denkt jeder 30+ (nehme Ich mal an) dass jeder der was geschenkt bekommt, ein Volldepp ist?
Wieso bin Ich dann erst ein Astra mit 101PS gefahren und auch nebenbei den Porsche Cayenne S mit ca 500PS (Chiptuning) bin noch am Leben, keine Unfälle und meine Eltern vertrauen mir ihre Fahrzeuge an aber Ihr denkt Ich mach alle Autos zu Schrott? Geil.



Zoon schrieb:


> Spontan aus der Liste würde ich den TT-S nehmen oder wenns praktischer sein soll ein 1 - 2 Jahre alten S3 oder nicht aufgeführt Golf 7 GTI mit Performance Paket . A1 aka S1 mit dem 2.0 TFSI sind wohl eher selten weiß ich nicht ob s da schon welche in diesem Preisbereich gibt. Wenns Japaner sein soll dann den aktuellen Civic Type R mit Turbomotor. GT86 / BRZ bringen wirklich Fahrspasss aber als Alltagsauto eher nicht, *der Motor ist ein klassischer Hochdreh - Sauger - untenrum geht jeder DHL Sprinter gefühlt besser nach vorne.* Wenn du damit leben kannst hast halt den Vorteil der puristischen Fahrmaschine, Handschalter - Fahrelektronik komplett abschaltbar, Sperrdiff.
> 
> Zweite Asiatische alternative Hyundai i30N. Da reicht das guthaben sogar für die Topversion mit 275PS.



Schon witzig haha  Also Ich werde nicht aus jeder Strecke ein Sprint machen. Wenn es unten ruhiger ist ist es auch okay. Ich überlege jetzt wegen einem VW Polo 6R GTI. Kleinwagen und es sieht richtig nach Spaß aus. Ich glaube wenn es zu sportlich ist wird es auch nach einiger Zeit kein Spaß mehr machen oder?



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Motortalk gesehen, dass du folgendes geschrieben hast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, verreckt die nicht. Ich fahre schon Auto und in 1,5Monaten mache Ich schon die 800km, je nachdem was Ich tun muss. Es wird ein Firmenauto und Ich fahre auch manchmal um Sachen abzuholen. Es ist nichts großen nur Leder, man braucht nicht viel Platz dafür, einfach vorne aufs Sitz werfen und gut ist. Dem Leder und dem Sitz passiert eh nichts. Wir haben bei der Versicherung von meinem Vater angerufen, Ich bekomme 65%  Also von 105% auf 65%. SF ist doch 105% oder?

@Edit

Ach du...... die Posts fügen sich ja nicht zusammen 

@ZAM
Wieso gibt es diese Funktion nicht hier dass sich die Posts zusammenfügen?


----------



## c00LsPoT (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ja, die Leistung ist vergleichbar mit einem Polo GTI und der ist auch kein Sportwagen. Sondern ein Kleinwagen das schneller ist. Unter Sportwagen sehe Ich was anderes.



Gut, Vergleich zweier völlig unterschiedlicher Konstruktionen und dann die Sache an den PS festmachen. Da bin ich dann doch raus. Viel Glück bei der Autosuche. Vergiss nicht die Probefahrten...

BTW: Die Lotus Elise Idee von MetallSimon ist gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> BTW: Die Lotus Elise Idee von MetallSimon ist gar nicht schlecht.



Er schreibt aber was von Sportwagen/Limo/Coupe.

Wenn es auch kleine puristische Sportwagen sein dürfen, wäre zb. neu ein sehr gut ausgestatteter MX-5 drin oder noch puristischer wirklich eine gebrauchte Elise.
Das sind dann Wagen, die auch wirklich Spaß machen zu fahren, aber eben nicht für jeden Alltagseinsatz geeignet sind.

In seiner Ausführung kam es aber so rüber, dass er eher was gewöhnlicheres etwas praktischeres sucht.

Ich fände dafür den GT86 am geilsten. Ist nicht so 0815 und mit Heckantrieb, Sperrdiff und größtenteils abschaltbarer Elektronik die beste Fahrmaschine von den Sportcoupes.
Sollte er dann aber sicherheitshalber unbedingt ein Fahrertraining machen, gerade bei Nässe muss man spüren können, wo die Grenze ist.


----------



## c00LsPoT (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich fände dafür den GT86 am geilsten. Ist nicht so 0815 und mit Heckantrieb, Sperrdiff und größtenteils abschaltbarer Elektronik die beste Fahrmaschine von den Sportcoupes.
> Sollte er dann aber sicherheitshalber unbedingt ein Fahrertraining machen, gerade bei Nässe muss man spüren können, wo die Grenze ist.



Stimmt. Ein Auto mit Heckantrieb fährt sich bedeutend anders als ein Auto mit Frontantrieb (Überraschung!  ) War auch für mich eine ziemliche Umstellung. Gerade wenn der GT86 die Standard-Reifen drauf hat, sollte man aufpassen. 

Er hat aber auch gesagt, dass er am Auto basteln will. Und für den GT86/BRZ gibts so ziemlich alles. Dazu kommt, dass das Auto auf Umbauten ausgelegt ist. Aber der GT86 ist ihm ja nicht sportlich genug. Und viel sportlicher (und halbwegs bezahlbar) als mit Lotus geht's eigentlich nicht.

Früher wollte ich immer einen Lotus. Doch heute weiß ich, dass ich ihn mir einfach nicht leisten kann. xD


----------



## BloodSteam (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Den Lotus hab Ich total vergessen! Muss Ich mal schauen, Ich hab mir früher die erste Gen angeschaut (weil günstiger).

Also für euch wäre es einfach... Traumwagen kaufen und fertig. Ich bekomme 30k einfach so, für euch mag es sein dass Ihr es so leicht nimmt, Ich aber nicht. Wenn Ich mir ein Auto kaufe was Ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr so mag.. ist es umso schlimmer.

Soweit sieht es in meiner Liste so aus.

Honda Civic 2016/2018 (26k) > GT86 / BRZ > (Irgendwo hier) I30N > MX5 | POLO 6R GTI

PS: Der S65 ist ausm Fenster.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Wenn Ich mir ein Auto kaufe was Ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr so mag.. ist es umso schlimmer.


Genau deswegen habe ich 2er und 4er BMW oder C-Klasse Coupé vorgeschlagen.
Die gibt es im Gegensatz zu den anderen genannten auch mit 6-Zylindern.

Nun gut, deine Entscheidung.


----------



## c00LsPoT (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Wenn ich mal die Threads hier mal so querlese, also Motor-Talk (@ BloodSteam: Nein, da habe ich keinen Account) und hier, dann hast Du dich doch wahrscheinlich eh schon auf den Civic eingeschossen. Dann mach dich eine Probefahrt und wenns dir gefällt kaufe ihn. Der soll doch ganz gut um die Kurve gehen.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Probefahrten machen ist doch eh das coolste.
Erst recht wenn man auch wirklich das Geld hat einen zu kaufen ^^

Ich frag mich warum du hier noch schreibst und nicht jeden Tag mit nem anderen Wagen ne Stunde zur Probe fährst?
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## P2063 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Musst nicht so frech sein, Ich bin 24 und führe die Firma mit meinen Eltern zusammen. Ich bin für mehr Sachen verantwortlich als manche Bengel die alles in die vier Buchstaben geschoben bekommen. Wenn du mal in einem Kiosk mit deinen Eltern gelebt hast, weißt du vielleicht wie viel Arbeit es braucht von einem verlassenen Kiosk bis zu zwei Häusern und mehreren Sportautos ist. Ich hab immer auch als klein meinen Eltern geholfen, von er Schule in die Garage helfen, lernen und machen. Also willst du mir sagen dass Ich dieses Auto nicht verdiene? Nachdem Ich von Anfang bis jetzt in der Firma mit geholfen/gearbeitet hab? So frech und egoistisch, schon krass wie Menschen sind. Nur weil man sich über ein Auto freut wird man sofort von der Seite von einem angerotzt.



Welchen Teil von "vermutlich" hast du nicht verstanden?  Ich hab bis eben weder eine Ahnung gehabt ob und was du arbeitest, noch dir in irgendeiner Form unterstellt, dass du es nicht verdienen würdest. Aber danke, dass du meine ungeäußerte Ahnung bestätigst, du hast es dir vielleicht tatsächlich erarbeitet, aber übereblich und arrogant hat es dich anscheinend auch gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Also für euch wäre es einfach... Traumwagen kaufen und fertig. Ich bekomme 30k einfach so, für euch mag es sein dass Ihr es so leicht nimmt, Ich aber nicht. Wenn Ich mir ein Auto kaufe was Ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr so mag.. ist es umso schlimmer.


Also aus dem Bauch würde ich mir endlich das RX7 FC Cabrio kaufen. Aber da muss halt noch ein Alltagsauto dazu.

Für deine Zwecke ist glaubich immernoch keinem so ganz klar was du unter "Sportwagen" verstehst. Geht es um viel Leistung oder Spaß am Fahren? Das hängt nämlich nicht direkt zusammen, was gerade kleine Cabrios immer wieder beweisen. Cabrio ist in sowieso die (für mich) beste Möglichkeit Spaß am Fahren zu haben, hat in der Regel aber nichts mit "sportlich" zu tun.

Der aufgemotzte Civic ist der Wagen wo ich am ehesten denke dass man ihn nach ein paar Wochen satt ist. Einfach zu reißerisch, zu gewollt, aufgemacht.


----------



## Pladdaah (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

wie wärs mit ....

Focus RS?  
Evo
Impreza
Rr32/33/34
Polo WRC
J. Works-Cooper (bin ich auch schon gefahren - Gokartfeeling inkl.  
Abarth auf MX5-Basis- hab den namen gerade nicht im Kopf ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Also für euch wäre es einfach... Traumwagen kaufen und fertig. Ich bekomme 30k einfach so, für euch mag es sein dass Ihr es so leicht nimmt, Ich aber nicht. Wenn Ich mir ein Auto kaufe was Ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr so mag.. ist es umso schlimmer.


Und hier sehe ich dein problem. Man gewöhnt sich, früher oder später, immer an den eigenen fahrenden untersatz, was den spaß auf dauer eben schwinden lässt. Auf der anderen seite kann man auch mit einem 60PS polo oder einem dacia duster spaß haben, wenn man den kübel nur entsprechend aus quetscht.
Meine empfehlung für dich wäre übrigens ein ford focus RS. Da gibts, oder gab, es eine version mit allrad und "drift-hilfe". Das sollte eigentlich das richtige für dich sein, denn die elektronik hält dich auch notfalls, im rahmen der physik, auf der piste, auch wenn du mit der fahrsituation gerade nicht klar kommst. Dazu hat der bock 350 PS, was eigentlich locker zum spaß haben reichen sollte.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ein Tipp, falls du die Option dazu hast:

Nimm ein Auto für 10T bis 15T (das ist mehr als ordentlich für einen fahr Anfänger) und spar den Rest.

Ja, das macht erstmal weniger spass... Aber in spätestens 2 Jahren warst du froh gewesen würdest du jetzt diese Entscheidung treffen


----------



## BloodSteam (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich 2er und 4er BMW oder C-Klasse Coupé vorgeschlagen.
> Die gibt es im Gegensatz zu den anderen genannten auch mit 6-Zylindern.
> 
> Nun gut, deine Entscheidung.



Welchen genau meinst du? Die 6-Zylinder sind nur mit dem 3L Motor oder ?

Der Abarth 124 Spider sieht auch schon cool aus.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ein Tipp, falls du die Option dazu hast:
> 
> Nimm ein Auto für 10T bis 15T (das ist mehr als ordentlich für einen fahr Anfänger) und spar den Rest.
> 
> ...




... und dann? Ich kann mir einen 5000€ Karren nehmen und spare 0€ weil Ich ein Auto bekomme kein Geld.


----------



## c00LsPoT (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Oder 20.000€ in einen gebrauchten GT86 investieren und den Rest in einen Kompressor- oder Turboumbau stecken. Das sind 280-400PS drin.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Welchen genau meinst du? Die 6-Zylinder sind nur mit dem 3L Motor oder ?
> 
> Der Abarth 124 Spider sieht auch schon cool aus.
> 
> ...


Schade, da hätten deine Eltern ruhig weitsichtiger sein können.....so „zwingen“ sie dich ja förmlich 30T auf teufel komm raus auszugeben obwohl es evtl. auch was für wesentlich weniger tun würde und das Geld als Ansporn auf dem Konto oder im Bausparen nicht übel wäre.
Schade.


----------



## BloodSteam (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Schade, da hätten deine Eltern ruhig weitsichtiger sein können.....so „zwingen“ sie dich ja förmlich 30T auf teufel komm raus auszugeben obwohl es evtl. auch was für wesentlich weniger tun würde und das Geld als Ansporn auf dem Konto oder im Bausparen nicht übel wäre.
> Schade.



Bausparen? Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn Ich dieses 950m² Haus bekomme und meine Eltern ziehen in das zweite Haus. Wäre schon geil aber ausgeschlossen ist es nicht.
Ich bin froh dass Ich irgendwas bekomme, ob es ein 2000€ oder 30000€ Auto ist. Okay die Freude ist größer aber wo Ich meinen Astra G CC von meiner Tante geschenkt bekommen hab, hab Ich mich auch gefreut.

Der Abarth 124 ist vom Innenraum besser dran als der Fiat 124/MX5.
Bevor Ich irgendwas kaufe oder wähle, werde Ich eine Probefahrt machen und dabei mir die Autos ansehen.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Oder 20.000€ in einen gebrauchten GT86 investieren und den Rest in einen Kompressor- oder Turboumbau stecken. Das sind 280-400PS drin.



Für die 5-10Km, die er täglich fährt, wäre das auch definitiv nötig 

Ich kauf mir demnächst nen F1 Wagen für meine 30Km zur Arbeit 

Zum Thread: Ich glaube langsam du weißt selbst nicht genau was du möchtest.
Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie du entscheiden kannst:

1. Du nimmst ein Auto, das praktisch, das wenig im Unterhalt kostet...
2. Du nimmst eins mit viel PS, dafür teuer im Unterhalt und oft unpraktisch (wenig Stauraum usw)
3. Du nimmst eines, das dir gefällt und in dem du dich wohl fühlst

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum man sich da nicht entscheiden kann.
Ich habe mir auch kürzlich ein Auto gekauft (selbst, nicht gesponsored) und konnte mich schneller entscheiden, obwohl es mein eigenes Geld war.
Ich wusste, was ich brauche und das es auch für die Zukunft sein muss. Komfortabel, für meine Größe geeignet, praktisch, der Hund muss rein und irgendwann Kinder.

Warum braucht man da so lange? Es gibt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau und keiner weiß, was du möchtest (du selbst scheinst es nicht einmal zu wissen).

Ich würde bei einem Auto immer nach dem Nutzen gehen, dann nach dem Aussehen und am Schluss nach der Leistung.
Wozu brauche ich hunderte von PS? 

In der Arbeit bin ich öfters mit unserem Mercedes AMG Geschäftswagen gefahren. Laut Tacho einmal 280 Km/h zum Testen auf der Autobahn. Aber wozu braucht man sowas privat? Sobald einer rauszieht muss man extrem bremsen und es wird immer wieder einer rausziehen. Das ist nicht nur anstrengend sondern geht auch auf Reifen, Bremsen usw.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum alle immer nur auf die Leistung gucken. Mit einem F31 316d kann man auch 200 Sachen fahren, dauert halt 17 Sekunden, bis man die Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat. Dafür ist es aber ein Auto, das man mit netter Ausstattung, einem langlebigen Motor sowie Wertstabilität bekommen kann (kann natürlich auch ein stärkerer Motor oder Benziner drin sein). Wenn du wirklich eher ein Spaß-Auto suchst als etwas für denn Alltag, dann würde ich meine Wochenenden für Probefahrten nutzen und dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. Wo der eine einen Polo GTI geil findet, sieht der andere ihn mit seinem M140i als "Futter". Diese Diskussion kann man dann ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum alle immer nur auf die Leistung gucken. Mit einem F31 316d kann man auch 200 Sachen fahren, dauert halt 17 Sekunden, bis man die Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat. Dafür ist es aber ein Auto, das man mit netter Ausstattung, einem langlebigen Motor sowie Wertstabilität bekommen kann (kann natürlich auch ein stärkerer Motor oder Benziner drin sein). Wenn du wirklich eher ein Spaß-Auto suchst als etwas für denn Alltag, dann würde ich meine Wochenenden für Probefahrten nutzen und dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. Wo der eine einen Polo GTI geil findet, sieht der andere ihn mit seinem M140i als "Futter". Diese Diskussion kann man dann ad absurdum führen.



Sehe ich auch so. Meins schafft auch 200 und wie oft nutze ich das? Nie! 
Einmal zum Testen und da konnte ich zuschauen, wie der Sprit hinten rausfließt 
Ich fahre max. 150 auf freien Autobahnen, alles andere kostet mir zu viel Sprit. Bei einer Strecke von 100Km bin ich vielleicht 5 Minuten früher am ziel, wenn ich mit 180-200 rase (wenn überhaupt, denn es gibt viele Baustellen und zwischendrin sowieso immer Begrenzungen). Das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also aus dem Bauch würde ich mir endlich das RX7 FC Cabrio kaufen. Aber da muss halt noch ein Alltagsauto dazu.
> 
> ...


Oder ein Honda S2000  
Aber wer kauft denn schon Autos aus dem Bauch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Welchen genau meinst du? Die 6-Zylinder sind nur mit dem 3L Motor oder ?


Yo, genau. Mittlerweile stehen da nicht mehr so viele zur Auswahl. M235i oder M240i, 435i bzw. 440i oder beim C-Klasse Coupe den 400er.


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum alle immer nur auf die Leistung gucken. Mit einem F31 316d kann man auch 200 Sachen fahren, dauert halt 17 Sekunden, bis man die Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat. Dafür ist es aber ein Auto, das man mit netter Ausstattung, einem langlebigen Motor sowie Wertstabilität bekommen kann (kann natürlich auch ein stärkerer Motor oder Benziner drin sein). Wenn du wirklich eher ein Spaß-Auto suchst als etwas für denn Alltag, dann würde ich meine Wochenenden für Probefahrten nutzen und dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. Wo der eine einen Polo GTI geil findet, sieht der andere ihn mit seinem M140i als "Futter". Diese Diskussion kann man dann ad absurdum führen.



Dieses Thread war nicht dazu gedacht, dass mir einer sagt "Dieses Auto ist perfekt für dich." es gibt Hersteller und Marken die Ich mir nicht angeschaut hab, bspw den Abarth 124. Ich wusste nicht mal das so ein Fahrzeug existiert, auch nicht den Fiat 124. Den Fiat/Abarth 500 kenne Ich schon paar Jahre. Es geht darum dass Ihr mir paar Marken und Modelle empfehlt die sich anzuschauen lohnen.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Yo, genau. Mittlerweile stehen da  nicht mehr so viele zur Auswahl. M235i oder M240i, 435i bzw. 440i oder  beim C-Klasse Coupe den 400er.




Schaue Ich mir gleich an.


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Yo, genau. Mittlerweile stehen da nicht mehr so viele zur Auswahl. M235i oder M240i, 435i bzw. 440i oder beim C-Klasse Coupe den 400er.



Wenn Ich mir die BMWs so anschaue, wo gibt es da ein Unterschied zwischen x35i und x40i ?
Es sind ca 20-30PS mehr und sonnst ?

@Thread
Also mein Astra hat 101PS, der Tiguan mit dem Ich meinen Führerschein gemacht hab, hatte ca 160PS... Diesel. Der ging schon vorwärts aber der Astra nicht. Deswegen ist es irgendwie unlogisch sich eine Limo zu nehmen wie zb so eine C Klasse mit 140PS. Der C400 kostet jetzt 65k € mit bisschen Schnickschnack. Ich fand die E Klasse die bei uns stand richtig geil, von Innen ist die einfach nur Krass, der Sound (Musik) ist auch TOP!.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Der 140i ist quasi das Facelift des 135i und hat einen anderen Motor und ein anderes Getriebe. Und er ist hinten raus schneller als ein Serien-M2. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Der 140i ist quasi das Facelift des 135i und hat einen anderen Motor und ein anderes Getriebe. Und er ist hinten raus schneller als ein Serien-M2.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Also meintest du nicht den M240i ? Mein Fehler.
Du meinst den alten 140i oder den F20 ?

Ein C63 AMG kostet auch unter 30k, wäre auch eine Ansage.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> @Thread
> Also mein Astra hat 101PS, der Tiguan mit dem Ich meinen Führerschein gemacht hab, hatte ca 160PS... Diesel. Der ging schon vorwärts aber der Astra nicht. Deswegen ist es irgendwie unlogisch sich eine Limo zu nehmen wie zb so eine C Klasse mit 140PS. Der C400 kostet jetzt 65k € mit bisschen Schnickschnack. Ich fand die E Klasse die bei uns stand richtig geil, von Innen ist die einfach nur Krass, der Sound (Musik) ist auch TOP!.



Ich nehme an dein Astra ist Benziner und der Tiguan der Fahrschule war Diesel (die meisten Fahrschulautos sind eigentlich Diesel)?
Ich habe auch einen 2.0er Tiguan TDI mit "nur" 140PS und der reicht mehr als aus. Die Diesel Autos haben allgemein mehr Dampf als die Benziner.
Aber bei deiner Kilometerleistung lohnt sich kein Diesel 
Ich finde der Tiguan ist ein sehr schönes und v.a. praktisches Auto. Der Kofferraum ist zwar kleiner als bei einem Kombi, dafür sitzt man höher, kann schöner aus- und einsteigen und hat durch die höhere Sitzposition einen guten Überblick. V.a. brauch ich nur durchschnittlich 6,3 L / 100Km
Meinen Tiguan werde ich auf jeden Fall ewig fahren


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Also meintest du nicht den M240i ? Mein Fehler.
> Du meinst den alten 140i oder den F20 ?
> 
> Ein C63 AMG kostet auch unter 30k, wäre auch eine Ansage.


Den 140i und 240i kann man direkt vergleichen, da der 1er die "Limo" ist und der 2er das Coupé 

C63 mit dem Sauger ist ganz geil, aber auch ein Elefant und sehr behäbig für die Leistung. Aber hier ist es auch der Sound des V8, der Spaß machen kann.

Ich bin aus dem Alter raus und brauche Pampers-Bomber, die Komfort bieten und ausreichend Leistung, um "schnell" einen LKW zu überholen und wieder auf die rechte Spur. Daher der Vorschlag des 3er Kombi. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Den 140i und 240i kann man direkt vergleichen, da der 1er die "Limo" ist und der 2er das Coupé
> 
> C63 mit dem Sauger ist ganz geil, aber auch ein Elefant und sehr behäbig für die Leistung. Aber hier ist es auch der Sound des V8, der Spaß machen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich denke so, wenn man eh wenige fährt sollte man sich ein sportliches Auto kaufen. Weil auf kurze Distanz kann man schon Spaß haben.
Wenn man sich so eine E Klasse mit Vollausstattung kauft, wäre es was für längere Fahrten, da man sich wie Zuhause fühlen möchte.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich denke so, wenn man eh wenige fährt sollte man sich ein sportliches Auto kaufen. Weil auf kurze Distanz kann man schon Spaß haben.
> Wenn man sich so eine E Klasse mit Vollausstattung kauft, wäre es was für längere Fahrten, da man sich wie Zuhause fühlen möchte.


Wie kurz ist die Distanz denn? Ein sportliches Auto will auch warm gefahren werden (Öltemperatur). 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wie kurz ist die Distanz denn? Ein sportliches Auto will auch warm gefahren werden (Öltemperatur).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Naja, er hat was von 5-10Km täglich geschrieben, weshalb ich auch keinen Sinn in einem Sportwagen sehe, weil er kaum bewegt wird.
Da wäre mir das Auto zu schade.
Nach 5-10Km ist mein Auto erstmal warm, v.a. im Winter und vorher brauchste nicht hochdrehen, also hat man bei 5-10Km nichts von einem Sportwagen.

Ich sehe bei solch einer geringen Km Zahl Probleme bei Öl/Motor, Batterie, Klimaanlage und Bremsen.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Also nach 5-10km ist vielleicht die Anzeige des Kühlwassers warm, aber der Motor noch lange nicht so, dass man ihn richtig ausdrehen sollte. Das brauch dann je nach Außentemperatur nochmal einige km mehr normalerweise.

Ich finde den Thread mittlerweile ziemlich sinnlos.
Im Endeffekt gab es jetzt schon alle möglichen Empfehlungen in alle Richtungen und sehr brauchbare Tipps.

Der Threadhersteller hat aber anscheinend keinen Schimmer, was er denn überhaupt will.
Er sollte jetzt mit den in Frage kommenden Modellen Probefahrten machen und wenn er überhaupt weiß, was Sache ist, nochmal gezielter nachfragen.


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wie kurz ist die Distanz denn? Ein sportliches Auto will auch warm gefahren werden (Öltemperatur).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Zur Arbeit 800m, zur McDonalds ca 10km und 12-14km Autobahn.
In die City 20-40km, Stadt 10km.
Den werde Ich schon Warmfahren und öfters die Hamburger Stadt besuchen :3



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, er hat was von 5-10Km täglich geschrieben,  weshalb ich auch keinen Sinn in einem Sportwagen sehe, weil er kaum  bewegt wird.
> Da wäre mir das Auto zu schade.
> Nach 5-10Km ist mein Auto erstmal warm, v.a. im Winter und vorher  brauchste nicht hochdrehen, also hat man bei 5-10Km nichts von einem  Sportwagen.
> 
> Ich sehe bei solch einer geringen Km Zahl Probleme bei Öl/Motor, Batterie, Klimaanlage und Bremsen.




Ich möchte unhöflich sein, aber deine Negativität stört mich langsam. Mir ist es leider egal was dir zu schade ist und was nicht. Du schreibst so als würde Ich dir ein 30k Auto kaufen. Andere User sind hier weit nützlicher und Ihre Posts bringen mich zum nachdenken, deine nerven mich nur.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Also nach 5-10km ist vielleicht die Anzeige  des Kühlwassers warm, aber der Motor noch lange nicht so, dass man ihn  richtig ausdrehen sollte. Das brauch dann je nach Außentemperatur  nochmal einige km mehr normalerweise.
> 
> Ich finde den Thread mittlerweile ziemlich sinnlos.
> Im Endeffekt gab es jetzt schon alle möglichen Empfehlungen in alle Richtungen und sehr brauchbare Tipps.
> ...




Wenn der Sinnlos ist, dann muss man nicht kommentieren. Es können immer noch andere Leute kommen mit anderen Ideen.

Probefahren:
Polo GTI
Golf GTI / R
Civic TypeR
Abarth 124
MX-5
2er M235/240
4er 435/440

Dann melde Ich mich nochmal. Ich sehe schon die Hetzwelle kommen, deswegen Zeit zum abkühlen.


----------



## chaotium (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich werde auch den Sprit bezahlen, wieso denkt jeder 30+ (nehme Ich mal an) dass jeder der was geschenkt bekommt, ein Volldepp ist?
> Wieso bin Ich dann erst ein Astra mit 101PS gefahren und auch nebenbei den Porsche Cayenne S mit ca 500PS (Chiptuning) bin noch am Leben, keine Unfälle und meine Eltern vertrauen mir ihre Fahrzeuge an aber Ihr denkt Ich mach alle Autos zu Schrott? Geil.
> Schon witzig haha  Also Ich werde nicht aus jeder Strecke ein Sprint machen. Wenn es unten ruhiger ist ist es auch okay. Ich überlege jetzt wegen einem VW Polo 6R GTI. Kleinwagen und es sieht richtig nach Spaß aus. Ich glaube wenn es zu sportlich ist wird es auch nach einiger Zeit kein Spaß mehr machen oder?
> Nein, verreckt die nicht.



Du bist gerade 24 geworden, dazu 2 jahre den Führerschein. Du bist Fahranfänger. 
Kannst ja mal beim DRK anrufen, die werden dir dann sagen wie viele jugendliche "Fahrprofis" unter den toten sind.

Und ja, weißt wie schnell ne Batterie abkratzt? Im Sommer mag es gehen, aber wenn du nur 800m fahren willst, ist die Batterie nach 2 Winter geschichte. Kurzstrecken ist gift 
für ein Auto, aber das kapieren die Wenigsten...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Probefahren:
> Polo GTI
> Golf GTI / R
> Civic TypeR
> ...


Wünsche dir viel Spaß! 

In dieser Liste ist der 4er auf jeden Fall das beste Auto. 

Zur Hetzwelle:
Das ist das Internet und selbst wenn es das nicht wäre, würden Menschen ähnlich reagieren. Mach dir nichts drauß, aber sei dir der Verantwortung bewusst, wenn du gut motorisiert unterwegs bist.


----------



## BloodSteam (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Spaß!
> 
> In dieser Liste ist der 4er auf jeden Fall das beste Auto.
> 
> ...



Die Menschen denken immer dass die jeden kennen und wissen wie er ist und was er tut.
Ich saß in einem Porsche von meiner Mutter, da ist genug Leistung um was dummes zu tun... jedoch verstehen nicht viele dass nicht alle so dumm sind und es tun weil die in einem Porsche sitzen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Die Menschen denken immer dass die jeden kennen und wissen wie er ist und was er tut.
> Ich saß in einem Porsche von meiner Mutter, da ist genug Leistung um was dummes zu tun... jedoch verstehen nicht viele dass nicht alle so dumm sind und es tun weil die in einem Porsche sitzen.


So lange du weißt, was du tust, ist es doch egal. Menschen sind immer schnell mit den Lippen, wenn es um andere geht.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Die Menschen denken immer dass die jeden kennen und wissen wie er ist und was er tut.
> Ich saß in einem Porsche von meiner Mutter, da ist genug Leistung um was dummes zu tun... jedoch verstehen nicht viele dass nicht alle so dumm sind und es tun weil die in einem Porsche sitzen.


Ist es denn auch ein Boxster S? 
Two and a half man lässt grüßen.

Eigentlich bewegen Porsche Fahrer ihre Wagen auch eher gediegen, sie wissen ja, dass sie könnten wenn sie wollten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Meins schafft auch 200 und wie oft nutze ich das? Nie!
> Einmal zum Testen und da konnte ich zuschauen, wie der Sprit hinten rausfließt
> Ich fahre max. 150 auf freien Autobahnen, alles andere kostet mir zu viel Sprit. Bei einer Strecke von 100Km bin ich vielleicht 5 Minuten früher am ziel, wenn ich mit 180-200 rase (wenn überhaupt, denn es gibt viele Baustellen und zwischendrin sowieso immer Begrenzungen). Das ist es mir nicht wert.



Das ist ja schön für dich, es soll aber Leute geben bei denen die Affinität für das sportlichere KFZ das Thema Videospiele übersteigt.



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Also meintest du nicht den M240i ? Mein Fehler.
> Du meinst den alten 140i oder den F20 ?
> 
> Ein C63 AMG kostet auch unter 30k, wäre auch eine Ansage.



Such mal einen C63 unter 30k, Kilometer ohne Ende und Vor-Facelift.

Für einen "anständigen" C63 W204 (P31 Paket/507 Edition, Laufleistung unter 50tkm, ab Bj13) zahlt man gerne mal 40 Tausend aufwärts.


----------



## BloodSteam (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Lockeye schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön für dich, es soll aber Leute geben bei denen die Affinität für das sportlichere KFZ das Thema Videospiele übersteigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab paar tausend Euro für PC Hardware ausgegeben, Ich könnte jetzt so ein C63 fahren, hab aber jedes Jahr ein Upgrade gemacht und immer andere Sachen gekauft. Ich hab mehrere Hunderte von Euro für Lüfter ausgegeben wie zb Noctua, Noiseblocker, Corsair und andere Marken.

Mich machen PCs nicht mehr so an wie früher, es wird langsam lächerlich 1000€ für eine Grafikkarte zu bezahlen damit man gemütlich Spielen kann. Die Spiele werden nur fürs Geld gemacht, bekannt auch als P2W. Spiele die Ich gezockt hab sind den Bach unter gegangen. Naja, Autos machen irgendwie Spaß, heute hatten wir in der Firma ein Autotreffen.

Mir machen die Autos einfach Spaß, es geht nicht immer darum ob man es braucht... es geht manchmal wie man sich bei der Tätigkeit fühlt.
Zocken auf einem 5000€ PC ist nicht dasselbe wie auf einem 250€ Ebay PC.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Probefahren:
> Polo GTI
> Golf GTI / R
> Civic TypeR
> ...


Und welche Richtung davon hättest du noch gerne Alternativen genannt?
Etwas weniger geläufige "Hot Hatch" mit ansehnlicher Innenausstattung wären wie schon erwähnt DS Sport und Gulietta QF.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Lustig, wie Leute in Foren schreiben und um Meinung bitten, wenn aber Leute ihre Meinung nicht teilen, sind sie eingeschnappt 
Unterschiedliche Menschen machen unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und die bekommt man eben mitgeteilt.

Der Thread geht hier schon 7 Seiten, aber der Ersteller weiß immer noch nicht, was er möchte.
Es wurden etliche Autos aufgezählt, es wurden etliche Meinungen dargelegt, wie lange soll das also noch gehen?
Ich vermute, dass er sich ein Auto aussuchen wird und am Ende wird er damit nicht zufrieden sein, weil er noch 100 andere Autos im Kopf hat.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Mein 1. war nen 94er Hyundai, hatte seine Macken, aber unverwüstlich, mein 2. war/ist nen 01er Honda, hat keine Macken und unverwüstlich...seit einem Jahr fahre ich nun als Hauptauto nen Audi...geht wie Sau, frisst die Kohle wie Koalas Eukalyptus, alle Furz lang zum Ölwechsel/Service, Kleinstteile verrecken, wo nicht das kaputte Teil getauscht wird, sondern gleich ganze Einheiten, die im oberen 4 stelligen Bereich angesiedelt sind.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich auf'n asiatischen Markt umzuschauen, wenn man nicht gerade nen leistungsstarken Dieselkombi will/braucht, das ist das einzige, was die Asiaten noch nicht haben.


----------



## DARPA (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, was man hier "empfehlen" soll. 

Die einzige Anforderung scheint max. 30k € zu sein. Leistungsstark ist ja relativ. Und worauf bezogen? Geradeaus horsten, Kurvenperformance, agiles Heck, einfach nur Fahrspaß,.....
Die Karosserieform scheint ja auch flexibel zu sein, ebenso wie Baujahr, Hersteller oder sonstige Einschränkungen.

Und bitte sag mir nicht, dass du jeden Tag 800m (!) zur Arbeit mit dem Auto fahren willst. Da blutet mir als Auto bekloppter das Herz.


----------



## chaotium (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mein 1. war nen 94er Hyundai, hatte seine Macken, aber unverwüstlich, mein 2. war/ist nen 01er Honda, hat keine Macken und unverwüstlich...seit einem Jahr fahre ich nun als Hauptauto nen Audi...geht wie Sau, frisst die Kohle wie Koalas Eukalyptus, alle Furz lang zum Ölwechsel/Service, Kleinstteile verrecken, wo nicht das kaputte Teil getauscht wird, sondern gleich ganze Einheiten, die im oberen 4 stelligen Bereich angesiedelt sind.
> 
> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich auf'n asiatischen Markt umzuschauen, wenn man nicht gerade nen leistungsstarken Dieselkombi will/braucht, das ist das einzige, was die Asiaten noch nicht haben.



Brauchst Du mir nicht sagen, habe aktuell einen VW Touran als Dienstwagen 
Steht jeden Monat in der Werkstatt. Aktuell ist die Klima Anlage defekt XD


----------



## Lockeye (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich auf'n asiatischen Markt umzuschauen, wenn man nicht gerade nen leistungsstarken Dieselkombi will/braucht, das ist das einzige, was die Asiaten noch nicht haben.



Das geht auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Leistungs/Preisklasse, die Ersatzteilpreise von Nissan beispielsweise sind mehr als nur gesalzen.

Hab für den Adapter einer defekten Spritzwasserdüse 130€ zahlen müssen, nach meinem Felgenwechsel bekam ich das Angebot auf RDKS- Sensoren zu wechseln (Reifendruckkontrollsystem). Die selben Sensoren kosten bei Peugot 57€ das Stück, bei meinem 160€ . Nissan GTR ist dann Preistechnisch die Endstufe, Kofferraummatte über 1200€, bei defektem Turbo lohnt es sich gleich auf die Großen Lader (Custom) zu wechseln, Pleuellagerschaden bedeutet wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



DARPA schrieb:


> Und bitte sag mir nicht, dass du jeden Tag 800m (!) zur Arbeit mit dem Auto fahren willst. Da blutet mir als Auto bekloppter das Herz.



Pssst, sowas will er nicht lesen 

@Threadersteller: Wir wollen damit nicht alles negativ darstellen, sondern dich vor einem Fehler bewahren. 
Du magst deinen Führerschein 2 Jahre haben, viele andere hier fahren schon viel länger und haben mehr Erfahrung.

Geh doch mal zu einer Werkstatt, die du gut kennst, nenne dann da mal deine ungefähren Km und frage die dann, wozu sie raten würden.


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Eckism schrieb:


> Kleinstteile verrecken, wo nicht das kaputte Teil getauscht wird, sondern gleich ganze Einheiten, die im oberen 4 stelligen Bereich angesiedelt sind.


Was sind das denn für "Kleinteile" im oberen 4-stelligen Bereich?


----------



## Gast20190527 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Thread geht hier schon 7 Seiten, aber der Ersteller weiß immer noch nicht, was er möchte.



Er hat auch eindeutig Luxusprobleme wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du mir nicht sagen, habe aktuell einen VW Touran als Dienstwagen
> Steht jeden Monat in der Werkstatt. Aktuell ist die Klima Anlage defekt XD



Ich hab nen Ford Mondeo als Dienstwagen, ein geiles Auto und buttert locker die Kilometer runter. Die kiste wird bis 180.000 gefahren und selbst dann merkste davon nix.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für "Kleinteile" im oberen 4-stelligen Bereich?



So'n popliges 20 Cent Stängchen in der BiTurboeinheit gerissen, alte Einheit raus, neue rein...macht dann 7.500€...Bar oder EC!? Da guckste erstmal wie'n...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsaBSKEk-9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Lockeye schrieb:


> Das geht auch nur bis zu einer gewissen  Leistungs/Preisklasse, die Ersatzteilpreise von Nissan beispielsweise  sind mehr als nur gesalzen.
> 
> Hab für den Adapter einer defekten Spritzwasserdüse 130€ zahlen müssen,  nach meinem Felgenwechsel bekam ich das Angebot auf RDKS- Sensoren zu  wechseln (Reifendruckkontrollsystem). Die selben Sensoren kosten bei  Peugot 57€ das Stück, bei meinem 160€ .  Nissan GTR ist dann Preistechnisch die Endstufe, Kofferraummatte über  1200€, bei defektem Turbo lohnt es sich gleich auf die Großen Lader  (Custom) zu wechseln, Pleuellagerschaden bedeutet wirtschaftlicher  Totalschaden.



Manche Sachen sind bei den Japanern wirklich teurer, aber was Verschleißteile ist das Top. Nen Injektor für meine olle Lady hat mich auch 690€ und 2 Monate Lieferzeit gekostet, aber was macht man nicht alles für den Seelenfrieden.


----------



## Zoon (22. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt wegen einem VW Polo 6R GTI. Kleinwagen und es sieht richtig nach Spaß aus.



Wenns ein Polo 6R sein soll guck nach dem R WRC Edition,


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Thread geht hier schon 7 Seiten, aber der Ersteller weiß immer noch nicht, was er möchte.



Und was er möchte wird er wahrscheinlich hier auch nicht erfahren bzw. überhaupt wissen wollen. Denke mal der Thread dient wohl in erster Linie eher als Prahlerei. 
So sticht es auch aus seinen Kommentaren hervor. Nützt also im Grunde genommen nix, hier was zu schreiben.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## INU.ID (22. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Denke mal der Thread dient wohl in erster Linie eher als Prahlerei.


Prahlen mit etwas das man nicht bezahlen muß, was kein Geld (Einkommen) bringt, sondern dessen Wertverlust pro Monat gemittelt ca. 400€ beträgt (sofern das KFZ nach 5 Jahren noch 6000€ Wert ist), dessen 150-250€ monatlicher Unterhalt (Vollkasko evtl. mit den Prozenten des Vaters, KFZ-Steuer, Inspektion/Wartung) vermutlich (?) ebenso nicht getragen werden müssen? Was gibt es da zu prahlen? 

Wäre ich an seiner Stelle, ich würde ... 



Spoiler



... darum bitten mir das überschüssige Geld auszuzahlen. Dann ein schickes Auto den Bedürfnissen entsprechend (wenn täglich max. 50-100KM gefahren werden vielleicht nen Polo/Smart) für 3-5000€ gekauft, und mit dem Rest würde ich - sofern jetzt schon eigenes Geld verdient wird, oder man einen guten Kontakt zur Bank hat - eine schicke Vermiet-Immobilie anzahlen (eine 90%-Finanzierung sollte offensichtlich kein Problem sein), die sich komplett über die Mieteinnahmen selbst abzahlt. Und zwar bei einer entsprechenden Lage (und Preis) in max. 8-10 Jahren (meine zuletzt erworbene Vermiet-Immobilie hab ich - was wirtschaftlich natürlich totaler Bullsh1t ist  - komplett/zu 100% in Bar bezahlt (also 0% finanziert), und sie wird ihren Kaufpreis schon nach ~6,5 Jahren - und damit in ~5 Jahren - komplett wieder reingespielt haben).

Mit dieser Immobilie (als Sicherheit/Hypothek/durch Verkauf, je nachdem wie gut man mit der Bank auskommt) würde ich dann (mit Mitte/Ende 20, vielleicht schon mit 26?) die nächste "Runde" einleiten, und - nach dem selben Prinzip - 2-3 weitere Vermiet-Immobilien anschaffen. Hat man dann einen gut bezahlten Job (potentiell höhere Kreditwürdigkeit), und zahlt wieder nur das absolute Minimum mit Eigenkapital an, wären dann vielleicht sogar schon 4-5 Immobilien möglich. Preiswerte/günstige Immobilien versteht sich, keine Luxus-Immobilien mit relativ zum Kaufpreis niedrigeren Mieten. Aber auch kein Schrott, der bei der Instandhaltung alles auffrisst. Zustand und Lage der Immobilie sind das A und O, hier muß man natürlich schon wissen was man macht - evtl. einen "Experten" dazunehmen.

Dann wäre man mit Anfang/Mitte 30 Besitzer von ~3-6 abbezahlten Immobilien, die (natürlich abzüglich Instandhaltungs- und ggf. Verwaltungskosten usw) ein ordentliches Taschengeld einbringen, die (anders als alle Konsumgüter, wie zb. Autos!) nicht im Wert fallen sondern sogar steigen, und die noch dazu ziemlich krisensicher sind.

Das, denke ich, wäre in der Tat etwas, mit dem man sehr gut prahlen könnte.^^

Und wenn man es schafft die Immobilien quasi ohne Eigenkapital finanziert zu bekommen (vielleicht nicht direkt die erste Immo), und die nächste Runde schon anfängt während die erste Immo noch nicht komplett abbezhalt ist, dann geht es noch deutlich schneller und auch noch deutlich weiter nach oben - man kann das Spiel ja spielen so lange man will/kann...



Aber klar, man kann natürlich auch mit 18 ein Auto für 30.000€ kaufen, was allerdings nix mehr Wert ist bevor man 25 Jahre alt geworden ist.


----------



## Gast201808272 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Prahlen mit etwas das man nicht bezahlen muß, was kein Geld (Einkommen) bringt, sondern dessen Wertverlust pro Monat gemittelt ca. 400€ beträgt...



Cool, mein erstes Auto hat mich in der Anschaffung weniger gekostet, als die Karre monatlich an Wert verliert. Und damit bin ich 1 Jahr gefahren, bis der TÜV uns trennte (na gut, vielleicht waren es auch 2-3 Monate mehr...  ). Aber es war von meinem eigenen Geld bezahlt, daher war es mir viel mehr wert.
So billig und spartanisch werde ich wohl nie wieder fahren


----------



## MetallSimon (23. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Hilps schrieb:


> Cool, mein erstes Auto hat mich in der Anschaffung weniger gekostet, als die Karre monatlich an Wert verliert. Und damit bin ich 1 Jahr gefahren, bis der TÜV uns trennte (na gut, vielleicht waren es auch 2-3 Monate mehr...  ). Aber es war von meinem eigenen Geld bezahlt, daher war es mir viel mehr wert.
> So billig und spartanisch werde ich wohl nie wieder fahren


Das kommt mir bekannt vor, wenn sich durchs Einsteigen der Wert verdoppelt, weil man das Handy in die Halterung steckt 
Wobei mein aktueller Karren schon etwas teurer war, da müsste ich 5 Handys einladen


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Jo, kommt bei mir auch in etwa so hin. Wobei im Falle von Iphones nur 2 oder so


----------



## BloodSteam (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

UND NOCHMAL, jetzt mal lesen. Ich werde es nicht nochmal schreiben weil es lächerlich wird.
Ich bekomme ein Fahrzeug auch Auto gennant. Es heißt dass Ich KEIN Geld bekomme. Ob Ich mir ein Polo für 2000€ nehme oder ein Polo GTI mit Vollausstattung für 35000€ bedeutet nur, dass Ich dann ein Polo für 2000€ fahre und nicht ein für 35000€.
Ich bekomme nichtmal 1€ auf meine Hand, es wird ein Firmenwagen und somit ist es egal wie viel es kostet. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen. Die älteren Prädiger hier, mit 30+ auf dem Nacken, reden hier irgendwas vom Unterhalt etc. ES WIRD ALLES VON DER FIRMA BEZAHLT. Dieses Auto kann auch 600€ Monatlich kosten!

Ok jetzt ist die Frust raus. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## c00LsPoT (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Lächerlich ist nach nem Sportwagen zu fragen und auf nen Polo zu gehen. Und die Leute im Forum anzuranzen, obwohl sie dir ne Menge Alternativen und ernsthafte Sportwagen genannt haben. Lass deinen Frust irgendwo anders raus.


----------



## BloodSteam (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist nach nem Sportwagen zu fragen und auf nen Polo zu gehen. Und die Leute im Forum anzuranzen, obwohl sie dir ne Menge Alternativen und ernsthafte Sportwagen genannt haben. Lass deinen Frust irgendwo anders raus.



Trage du erst hier irgendwas bei, dann hetze die Menschen gegen mich. Ich sagte NIE dass die mir hier nicht geholfen oder Alternativen gegeben haben. Drehe mal es jetzt nicht so auf die Art um, du bist hier nicht um zu helfen, sondern um alle gegen mich zu getzen, jeden Satz zu drehen und dann schnell zum Mod laufen weil Ich irgendwas gemacht hab. Mit solchen wie du hatte Ich genug zu tun, du landest auf der "VIP Liste" bei mir und schönes Wochenende. Auf dich hab Ich keine Lust, es muss ausgerechnet die Person schreiben die hier NICHTS beigetragen hat. Jeder andere hier ok, aber nicht du.


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> UND NOCHMAL, jetzt mal lesen. Ich werde es nicht nochmal schreiben weil es lächerlich wird.
> Ich bekomme ein Fahrzeug auch Auto gennant. Es heißt dass Ich KEIN Geld bekomme. Ob Ich mir ein Polo für 2000€ nehme oder ein Polo GTI mit Vollausstattung für 35000€ bedeutet nur, dass Ich dann ein Polo für 2000€ fahre und nicht ein für 35000€.
> Ich bekomme nichtmal 1€ auf meine Hand, es wird ein Firmenwagen und somit ist es egal wie viel es kostet. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen. Die älteren Prädiger hier, mit 30+ auf dem Nacken, reden hier irgendwas vom Unterhalt etc. ES WIRD ALLES VON DER FIRMA BEZAHLT. Dieses Auto kann auch 600€ Monatlich kosten!
> 
> Ok jetzt ist die Frust raus. Schönes Wochenende.



Die Information (Firmenwagen) wäre vielleicht schomal im Startbeitrag hilfreich gewesen, du **zensiert**! Und der Preis ist also egal, trotz 1% Regel?
Nur mal ein gut gemeinter Hinweis, weil du noch jung bist und das unverständlicherweise nicht weißt: Es kommt blöd, wenn du die Leute, von denen du Hilfe erwartest, vollmaulst.


*INU-Edit: Bitte keine Beleidigungen, danke. *


----------



## c00LsPoT (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ich jetzt irgendwo gehetzt hätte... aber ok. Du fragst nach nem Sportwagen... es werden Alternativen genannt, du mochtest sie nicht. Dann frag doch gar nicht erst. 

Besorg dir doch das, was dir Spaß macht. Das findest du nur beim Probefahren raus. Das was dir am meisten Spaß macht, solltest du kaufen. Fertig.

Ich habe weder was gegen geschenkte 30.000€, noch gegen Firmenwagen. Schön wenn du das Glück hast. 

Wieso du mich wiederholt schon wieder so extrem angehst,  obwohl ich wesentlich weniger aggressiv als andere User geschrieben habe, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Nur weil ich einen Polo GTI jetzt nicht als DEN Sportwagen sehe?


----------



## INU.ID (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> ES WIRD ALLES VON DER FIRMA BEZAHLT. Dieses Auto kann auch 600€ Monatlich kosten! Ok jetzt ist die Frust raus. Schönes Wochenende.


Sorry, das wusste ich nicht, hab "leider" nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen. So gesehen ist es dann natürlich auch ok, wenn du hier bis zum Limit gehst, und finanziell alles raus holst was geht. 


Hilps schrieb:


> Die Information (Firmenwagen) wäre vielleicht schomal im Startbeitrag hilfreich gewesen, du...


Aha, gut zu wissen. Dann hab ich es ja gar nicht überlesen.


----------



## Zoon (25. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor, wenn sich durchs  Einsteigen der Wert verdoppelt, weil man das Handy in die Halterung  steckt



Könnte ich bei meinem auch schon. Einfach ein SLI Duo RTX 2080 in den Kofferraum packen Wobei eine reicht glaube auch schon


----------



## P2063 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nichtmal 1€ auf meine Hand, es wird ein Firmenwagen und somit ist es egal wie viel es kostet. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen. Die älteren Prädiger hier, mit 30+ auf dem Nacken, reden hier irgendwas vom Unterhalt etc. ES WIRD ALLES VON DER FIRMA BEZAHLT. Dieses Auto kann auch 600€ Monatlich kosten!





sorry aber ich find deine ignoranz einfach nur lustig.

es haben ja schon ein paar andere hier geschrieben:
1. die Info, dass es ein Firmenwagen wird, hast du uns bisher vorenthalten (auch wenn es eigentlich vom Kontext her absehbar war)
2. hast du schon mal was von der 1% Regel gehört? Da geht nämlich noch ordentlich was von deinem Gehalt ab. Zumindest sofern das in deinem Familienbetrieb steuerlich mit rechten Dingen zu geht, was ich anhand deiner Erzählungen aber irgendwie bezweifle. Du lässt hier ja auch erahnen, dass der Wagen quasi nur dem Privatvergnügen dient und quasi garnicht für Firmenzwecke genutzt wird. Schreibst du dann Fahrtenbuch um das sauber zu trennen? Das ist nämlich Pflicht bei weniger als 50% betrieblichen fahrten. Die Entfernung zum Betrieb scheint ja nicht groß zu sein, eventuell sogar im selben Haus? Dann wünsche ich euch schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Finanzamt wenn die betrieblichen Fahrten sogar unter 10% der jährlichen gesamtstrecke liegen sollten, dann wird das nämlich alles als Privatvermögen gezählt und bringt euch steuerlich genau NICHTS außer Verwaltungsaufwand.

Vielleicht nimmst du mal einen Rat von deinen 30+ Predigern an die schon mal einen Firmenwagen hatten: Lass es. Der geldwerte Vorteil wird dich einen durchaus signifikanten Anteil deines Gehalts kosten wenn du ihn legal nutzen willst.

Ich sage keinesfalls, dass ihr nicht wisst was ihr tut. Aber dass euer Vorhaben zumindest in einer rechtlichen Grauzone stattfindet ist anhand der Erläuterungen hier im Thread wohl mehr als offensichtlich.


----------



## BloodSteam (27. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Gast201808272 schrieb:


> Die Information (Firmenwagen) wäre vielleicht schomal im Startbeitrag hilfreich gewesen, du **zensiert**! Und der Preis ist also egal, trotz 1% Regel?
> Nur mal ein gut gemeinter Hinweis, weil du noch jung bist und das unverständlicherweise nicht weißt: Es kommt blöd, wenn du die Leute, von denen du Hilfe erwartest, vollmaulst.
> 
> 
> *INU-Edit: Bitte keine Beleidigungen, danke. *



Die Leute die mir geholfen haben hab ich nicht vollgemault du *zensiert*! Nur den der hier nichts beigetragen hat und nur irgendwelchen Müll schreibt.



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ich jetzt irgendwo  gehetzt hätte... aber ok. Du fragst nach nem Sportwagen... es werden  Alternativen genannt, du mochtest sie nicht. Dann frag doch gar nicht  erst.
> 
> Besorg dir doch das, was dir Spaß macht. Das findest du nur beim  Probefahren raus. Das was dir am meisten Spaß macht, solltest du kaufen.  Fertig.
> 
> ...



Es heißt Alternative bzw Vorschlag und nicht "Ich muss es mögen und kaufen." Ich hab mir jedes Auto angesehen und bisschen gegoogelt. Dieses Thread gilt nicht dazu, "Sagt mir was Ich kaufen soll." sondern "Schlagt mir Autos vor die in xy Preisrahmen liegen." dies ist ein GEWALTIGER Unterschied den DU leider nicht KENNST oder noch nicht bemerkt hast.
Ich komme hier und Frage einfach Nett nach Vorschlägen da Ich nicht alle Autos kenne, dann werde Ich dumm von manchen Menschen hier angemacht und dazu bin Ich auch noch angeblich am prallen. Soll Ich prallen dass mein Papa und meine Mama mir ein Auto kaufen dass Ich mir selber nicht leisten kann und mehrere Jahre (4-7 Jahre) sparen müsste? Ja ist voll die Prallerei ey... einfach nur dumm.

Wenn Ihr ein Problem damit habt dann seit doch einfach leise und geht woanders hin und lasst die Menschen helfen die helfen wollen. Es haben mir durchaus Personen hier sehr geholfen, kann auch gerne die Personen erwähnen.

Post:
 #2,
 #6 (hatte den GT86 im Auge schon),
 #8 (I30 N), 
#10 (2er und 4er BMW, C Klasse),
#11 A45 AMG / Golf 7 R
#12 (GT86 / BRZ Versicherung)
#14 (Pro Ceed GT + Infos)
#15 (Focus/Fiesta ST, jedoch eher richtung RS)
#18 (OnTopic , durch die 6cyl dachte Ich an die x35i x40i)
#19 (Nützliche Infos)
#21 (Lotus Elise, total vergessen)
#24 (Paar MX-5, GT86 Infos)
#25 (Wieder paar Infos über GT86 und den Lotus)
#29 (Macht Sinn Probefahrten zu machen, kann aber zurzeit nicht.)

Es sind nur die ersten 3 Seiten, dann war immer mehr Bullshit drin, jedoch kammen auch ab und zu gute Tips, Ideen und Vorschläge. Also laber hier nicht dass Ich keinen Kommentar zuschätzen weiß weil Ich euren BS nicht schätze...

Ihr habt so ein problem mit dem Thread da Ich mich wundere wieso ein Mod euch noch nicht angeschrieben hat dass Ihr verschwinden sollt wenn Ihr was nicht mögt.


----------



## c00LsPoT (27. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Öhm Bloodsteam? Wo hab ich das bitte geschrieben? Hab ich nämlich nicht. Da hätte ich gerne noch ne Antwort drauf.


----------



## BloodSteam (30. August 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> Öhm Bloodsteam? Wo hab ich das bitte geschrieben? Hab ich nämlich nicht. Da hätte ich gerne noch ne Antwort drauf.


Ich hätte auch gerne dass Ich dich nicht mehr in meinen Threads sehen muss. Hab genug Zeit für dich verschwendet, lese die 9 Seite, füge alles zusammen dann findest du es. Sonnst wäre Ich auch nicht dermaßen von dir genervt.


----------



## c00LsPoT (3. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ok. Bin dann weg. Ich habe jedenfalls nirgends etwas geschrieben, weswegen du mich hier anmachst. Und einen Motortalk-Account hab ich nicht. Falls du das denken solltest. Den habe ich nur mitgelesen. 

Ich habe nur geschrieben: 
- BRZ ist im Unterhalt günstiger als GT86
- Lotus ist eine gute Idee, Civic TypeR auch
- mache Probefahrten und entscheide dich dann
- den Polo würde ich jetzt nicht Sportwagen nennen
- und die Leute im Forum nicht anranzen

Das hatte ich geschrieben. Mehr nicht.


----------



## P2063 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



c00LsPoT schrieb:


> - BRZ ist im Unterhalt günstiger als GT86



Kannst du dazu ein paar Details nennen rein interessehalber? Dachte immer das sei ein und das selbe Auto, bloß mit anderem Logo drauf. Reifen, Öl, Bremsen und anderer verschleiß sollte doch recht identisch sein. Verlangt Toyota da bloß mehr für die Arbeitszeit als Subaru? Das wäre ja eigentlich egal, man muss schließlich nicht in die Vertragswerkstatt um die Garantie zu behalten so lange alle arbeiten gemäß Vorgabe erledigt werden. Oder programmieren die auch die Motorsteuerung anders dass der GT86 mehr schluckt? Lediglich Versicherung wird man so pauschal wegen regionaler Unterschiede nicht sagen können, aber das wird ja wohl auch kaum mehrere hundert € im Jahr aus machen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Natürlich kann man das mit der Versicherung pauschal sagen, da die Versicherungsklassen überall gleich sind.
Als Beispiel würde der Toyota mich im Jahr 1163€ kosten und der Subaru 1018€.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das mit der Versicherung pauschal sagen, da die Versicherungsklassen überall gleich sind.
> Als Beispiel würde der Toyota mich im Jahr 1163€ kosten und der Subaru 1018€.


Nicht ganz korrekt. Ich bin letztes Jahr in den Nachbarort gezogen und meine Versicherung wurde um ca. 7% günstiger. Das Unfallaufkommen pro Stadt kann durchaus Einfluß auf die Summe haben. Und du vergisst die SF, die jährlich besser wird (wenn man die Versicherung nicht in Anspruch nimmt) oder auch das Vorhandensein einer Garage. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das mit der Versicherung pauschal sagen, da die Versicherungsklassen überall gleich sind.



regionalklasse ist ja eben nicht überall gleich



teachmeluv schrieb:


> oder auch das Vorhandensein einer Garage.



das wiederum spielt bei den wenigsten versicherungen tatsächlich eine Rolle, ob auf der Straße, abgeschlossener Stellplatz, carport oder garage macht bei den meisten vielleicht 10€ aus.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



P2063 schrieb:


> regionalklasse ist ja eben nicht überall gleich
> 
> 
> 
> das wiederum spielt bei den wenigsten versicherungen tatsächlich eine Rolle, ob auf der Straße, abgeschlossener Stellplatz, carport oder garage macht bei den meisten vielleicht 10€ aus.



10 € sind 10 €. Damit ist die Vergleichbarkeit dennoch hinüber. Wenn wir nur über Haftpflicht sprechen, ist das nicht sehr viel. Aber bei Teilkasko, wo auch Hagelschaden mit einfließt, kann das schon mehr sein.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Für den Vergleich zwischen zwei Fahrzeugen ist das aber tatsächlich alles unerheblich. Zwei mal die selben Umgebungsdaten angeben und es gibt einen prozentualen Unterschied den du nicht los bekommst.
BRZ und GT86 wird tatsächlich an den internen Rechnungsweisen der Versicherung liegen. Im Zweifelsfall haben Subarus im allgemeinen weniger Unfälle und/oder Defekte (ich tippe auf die Unfälle). Das wird dann auf den BRZ mit extrapoliert.
Aus ähnlichen Gründe zahle ich weniger für meinen C70 als meine Mutter für ihren 3er. Obwohl es eigentlich selbe Fahrzeug- und Leistungsklasse ist darf sie dafür blechen dass BMW Fahrer ihre Autos öfters schrotten.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für den Vergleich zwischen zwei Fahrzeugen ist das aber tatsächlich alles unerheblich. Zwei mal die selben Umgebungsdaten angeben und es gibt einen prozentualen Unterschied den du nicht los bekommst.
> BRZ und GT86 wird tatsächlich an den internen Rechnungsweisen der Versicherung liegen. Im Zweifelsfall haben Subarus im allgemeinen weniger Unfälle und/oder Defekte (ich tippe auf die Unfälle). Das wird dann auf den BRZ mit extrapoliert.
> Aus ähnlichen Gründe zahle ich weniger für meinen C70 als meine Mutter für ihren 3er. Obwohl es eigentlich selbe Fahrzeug- und Leistungsklasse ist darf sie dafür blechen dass BMW Fahrer ihre Autos öfters schrotten.



Das ist doch normal. Deswegen war auch ein Golf (egal welche Baureihe) meist das teuerste Auto in der Versicherung, weil so viele damit fahren ergo mehr Unfälle damit. Dennoch gibt es regionale Unterschiede, welche sich u.A. auf die generelle Bevölkerungsdichte und damit verbundenes Fahrzeugaufkommen in Proportion zur Unfall-Statistik verhalten. Und ich rede auch nur von der Haftpflicht, welche auch eigentlich nur bei Unfällen greift.

Deswegen ist es für den Vergleich zwischen zwei Fahrzeugen innerhalb einer Region vielleicht unerheblich, aber mich kostet ein Golf in München mehr als in Steinfurt.

Auch wenn ich "Blöd" grundsätzlich meide, auch hier ein Artikel dazu: Kfz-Versicherung: Regionalklassen 2019 – Haftpflicht & Kasko - autobild.de

Weitere Quellen:
Regionalklassen 2018: UEbersicht nach Bundesland - FOCUS Online
Regionalklassen 2019: Bedeutung fuer die Kfz-Versicherung |


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Natürlich gibt es Regionalklassen etc. Darum geht es hier aber nicht. Es ging um den Vergleich von zwei Fahrzeugen und da ist für den Käufer immer eines billiger zu versichern als das Andere, egal was dann wegen der zusätzlichen Faktoren absolut bei rum kommt.


----------



## amdahl (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



> Deswegen war auch ein Golf (egal welche Baureihe) meist das teuerste Auto in der Versicherung, weil so viele damit fahren ergo mehr Unfälle damit


Ich bin kein Experte, würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn die Versicherungen das an den absoluten Unfallzahlen festmachen. Was hier für die Einstufung zählt sind mit Sicherheit die relativen Zahlen.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn die Versicherungen das an den absoluten Unfallzahlen festmachen. Was hier für die Einstufung zählt sind mit Sicherheit die relativen Zahlen.



Hier wird es "Schadenerwartung" genannt: So setzt sich der Versicherungsbeitrag fuer einen Pkw zusammen

Aber ja, auch andere Zahlen fließen in die Berechnung mit ein.

@Olstyle das sollte einem aber auch so klar sein, das zwei unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge nicht den gleichen Preis haben werden. Obwohl die Unterschiede manchmal auch nur marginal sind.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Nicht ganz korrekt. Ich bin letztes Jahr in den Nachbarort gezogen und meine Versicherung wurde um ca. 7% günstiger. Das Unfallaufkommen pro Stadt kann durchaus Einfluß auf die Summe haben. Und du vergisst die SF, die jährlich besser wird (wenn man die Versicherung nicht in Anspruch nimmt) oder auch das Vorhandensein einer Garage.


Ist deine Regionalklasse im Nachbarort die gleiche geblieben?
Und die SF und sonstige Sachen haben ich nicht vergessen.


P2063 schrieb:


> regionalklasse ist ja eben nicht überall gleich


Was hat die Regionalklasse jetzt mit Versicherungsklasse, also der Einstufung von KH, TK und VK, zu tun?

Und für euch beide:
Ich rede von komplett gleichen Bedingungen und nur das Fahrzeug ist anders.
ISt das so schwer zu verstehen?
Ein BRZ hat KH 18 TK 25 VK 28 und ein GT86 KH 18 TK 30 VK 29.
Natürlich ist das der GT86 teurer.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

So hast du es in deinem Beitrag nicht formuliert. Jetzt hört sich das alles schon ganz anders an  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass die Versicherungsklassen gleich bleiben.


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2018)

*AW: Auto bis +/-30000€*

Einfach mal was mir da grob noch einfallen würde zu den schon genannten:



Peugeot 208 GTi / GTi by Peugeot Sport 
Peugeot RCZ / RCZ R (nur noch gebraucht, wird leider nicht mehr produziert) 
Citroen DS3 SportChic 
Ford Fiesta ST (aktuelle Generation neu / Vorgänger als Gebraucht oder (mit Glück) Vorführwagen) 
Opel Adam S / Corsa OPC (gebraucht) bzw. GSi (neu) / Astra OPC 
(Fiat) Abarth 500er Serie 
Caterham 7 Serie 
Mini Cooper S Serie (Normal / Cabrio / JCW) 
VW Scirocco 
VW up! GTI 
SEAT Leon FR / Cupra 

Ansonsten, wie schon von vielen Vorredner geschrieben:
Reinsitzen, Probefahren.

Hatte zB vor 2,5 Jahren die Wahl zwischen DS3 SportChick und Ford Fiesta ST
Bei mir wurde es der ST da mir dort der Innenraum besser gefallen hat und ich vor allem die Sitze besser fand.
Die 15PS mehr im ST sind mir wumpe. Mir hätten auch ohne Kopfschmerzen die 165PS des DS3 gereicht.


----------

